# Netgear R7000 router can't forward port 1194



## misternumberone (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, I'm running a private OpenVPN server on my local network on port 1194 under my Netgear R7000 with firmware V1.0.3.24_1.1.20 (latest as of this post), and I need to open this port and forward it to my server to access it with an OpenVPN client, but when I login to my router's web configuration page and select ADVANCED->Advanced Setup->Port Forwarding/Port Triggering->Add Custom Service and input the local (static) IP of my server along with the port 1194 on both sides with both TCP and UDP and something in "Service Name" and click Apply, it gives this error message:

"*The specified port(s) are being used by other configurations. Please check your configurations of USB Readyshare, Remote Management, Port forwarding, Port Triggering, UPnP Port Mapping table, RIP, and Internet connection type.*" 

It does not do this for any other port that I have tried to forward. None of these services report to be using this port, nor does the built-in VPN server, which is disabled, along with, in fact, most of the aforementioned. I was previously using firmware V1.0.2.94, upon which I tried this, and which did exactly the same thing; updating changed nothing. I've also reset the router to factory settings with the complicated reset button wizardry necessary, to no avail. I don't want to use a different port for my VPN, as OpenVPN is designed for this port and it would be difficult to change; especially it would cause server downtime, which I don't want if I don't need. Furthermore, I'd think avoiding the issue is not a good way of solving it; this port, I believe, has no good reason to be mysteriously clogged beyond the point of practically existing.

I've asked and searched around with no luck, so I've come additionally in an attempt to add to the mystical art of Google-Fu for future techs and users alike in need. Could someone help prevent this thread from being just another unsolved disappointment? Or perhaps someone just knows how I can fix this?


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Is there a table or another way you can look at the forwarded ports and see what it has been mapped to? this may give you some idea of what is going on. Perhaps this is being done automatically by UPNP. Or maybe you can't actually make mappings on defined ports, try doing a map on another well known port and see if it is allowed. 

If all this fails or proves fruitless I would actually try rolling back to a previous version of firmware.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

You should have a option to enable VPN Service on your R7000 find it in the advanced section on your router interface and enable it.

Follow the steps to set it up.

Hopefully that will sort it out for you.

Hopefully this guide is of some use to you
How do I use the VPN service on my Nighthawk R7000 router with my Windows client?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are kb pages on it How do I use the VPN service on my Nighthawk R7000 router with my Windows client?
How do I use a VPN on my Nighthawk R7000 router to access my internet service at home?


----------



## misternumberone (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't want to use the OpenVPN software on my router because I tried it before and it had a problem and didn't work, and I was unable to edit my server.conf because it was inaccessible, which is a pretty big problem. I don't want to put custom firmware on my router either until it is older and other firmware is more likely to be reliable. The clients that need to connect are not windows, anyway. I want to forward port 1194 through to my dedicated OpenVPN server on the LAN. I have looked at all the services it mentions, including UPnP and all lists of used ports available, and nowhere is 1194 listed except by default in the OpenVPN server of the router, which I have disabled anyway, and which can be modified to a different port with no change. All other ports I try to forward work; only this one as far as I can tell does not. I would try forwarding another port for OpenVPN instead, but I would prefer to use this one so that existing clients do not have to change their client.conf files.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would not use port triggering but just regular port forwarding.

But I don't believe you should be doing port forwarding for vpn at all. Forwarding is a one to one. You want one to many. Your router has to specifically support vpn passthrough if wanting to vpn thru it.


----------

